# Are peas ok???



## jamie16 (May 10, 2013)

Hi everyone! So I have three precious baby boys( they are 5 1/2 weeks old) who's favorite snack are frozen peas! Should I be concerned by how many they eat? Peas are very starchy vegetables and I do not know how many is an appropriate serving for the growing boys. For the past two days I had just left a Tupperware container filled withLots of water and peas. Is this bad? Will they still eat their regular lab blocks if the peas are constantly there? Should IJust stick to hand feeding the boys their fruits and veggies? Thanks lots!


----------



## steeve (Jul 9, 2013)

Peas are a fine food! I would suggest you don't leave them in their cage so they don't eat JUST peas and for health reasons. They might stash them in their litterbox, or even pee on them (like my girls do), so you wouldn't want them eating something gross. For me, I feed my girls fresh foods in the evening when they come out for play time. I think the serving size is something like a tablespoon per rat? I don't think you can go too wrong with fresh veggies. I put a bowl in the travel cage on their play area, they eat then play then jump back in to eat more. If there's some left over I put it in their cage. They like to pee in bowls though so I stopped doing that while they did and resumed later. Some people feed their rats fresh stuff throughout the day, or during meals, but I don't think many leave fresh food in their cage just because it'll get dirty fast. Something tough like leaves or a carrot might fare well but meat or potatoes would be pretty gross. Seeing your other post, if your boys aren't coming out then you should give them a bowl of fresh stuff but leave it for a limited time. They eat, you clean up, no half eaten tomatoes stashed for days in the litterbox!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Peas are great, they are actually a vegetable high in protein and are good for younger rats (and of coarse older rats).

I don't think the peas would be an issue unless they really aren't eating their lab blocks (monitor them) or it's the only vegetable they are getting. Also, the water might have some issues.

Try picking up a bag of mixed vegetables or stir fry mix and try that out. the Mixed vegetables have peas in it but other vegetables as well. Depending on what stir fry mix, it will also have pea pods. That way they aren't eating only peas and lab blocks.


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Yes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jamie16 (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the response guys!! I will continue giving them peas on a daily basis but will only hand feed it to them and not put them in their cage with water....thanks


----------

